# PO Meds



## puggles (May 20, 2010)

Checking to see if anyone bills for PO meds (ex. Nitro).....

Are you getting remburstment from the insurance companies??

if so..

How are you billing these?? 

We are starting to bill for these but just wondering if we should.

Any advice would be helpful!!

Thanks Alot.
Miranda


----------

